# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  همه کسانی که سابقه تحصیلی ندارند ویا ناقص دارند، کنکور جایگزین سابقه تحصیلی نمیشه ! برید ترمیم....

## MYDR

سلام
با اطلاعیه جدید امروز سازمان سنجش:



> *اطلاعيه اصلاحات دفترچه راهنماي ثبت نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1402 (نوبت اول)*
> 
> 
>              1401/08/16         
> پيرو  انتشار دفترچه راهنماي ثبت نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1402 (نوبت  اول) در تاریخ 1401/8/8 به اطلاع داوطلبان مي رساند بنا به تصمیم شوراي  راهبري مصوبه كنكور در جلسه مورخ 1401/7/19و ابلاغيه شماره 1401/12352/دش  مورخ 1401/08/08 دبير شوراي عالي انقلاب فرهنگي، همه داوطلبان (اعم از دانش  آموزان و فارغ­ التحصيلان شاخه هاي نظري، فني و حرفه ­اي و كار و دانش در  تمام نظام هاي آموزش و پرورش) *بايد نسبت به ايجاد سابقه تحصيلي بر اساس  برنامه اعلامي وزارت آموزش و پرورش اقدام نمايند**.*
> *تبصره:*  در آزمون سراسري سال 1402 و بعد از آن، براي داوطلباني كه سابقه تحصيلي  ناقص دارند و يا كلاً سابقه تحصيلي ندارند، سهم نمره كل سابقه تحصيلي به  نسبت سوابق تحصيلي موجود داوطلب در گروه درخواستي اعمال مي شود* و نمره  آزمون اختصاصي جايگزين آن نخواهد شد.* ضمناً دانش آموزان پايه دوازدهم  متقاضي ورود به آموزش عالي، مي توانند در آزمون سراسري سال 1402 (نوبت اول)  در ديماه نيز شركت نمايند.  لازم  به تاکید است در صورتی که داوطلبی در امتحاناتی که وزارت آموزش و پرورش  برای ایجاد سوابق پیش بینی می­کند شرکت نکرده و اقدام به ایجاد سوابق  تحصیلی در دروس عمومی و اختصاصی ننماید، نمره آن دروس برایش صفر (0) لحاظ  خواهد شد.


بروز رسانی :این خبر رو مطلع باشید !
برای نحوه ترمیم و .... همون طوری که این ها هی کبری صغری چیدن همه چیز رو انداختن زمین آموزش و پرورش و خود سازمان سنجش میگه من سابقه میخوام ! اگر بود بده ! اگر شرایطش رو فراهم کردی آقای آموزش و پرورش پس ارسال کن بیاد !   اگر فراهم نکردی که خوب هیچی ! به خاطر همین باید منتظر بود تا این شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش مشخص بشه که سنجش خودش رو چه طوری میخواد مرتب و سامان دهی کنه !
و همون طوری که قبلا گفتم، اصلا ً این بحث ها مهم نبوده و نیست، مهم تعداد تکرار سابقه تحصیلی هست که این دیگه نظام جدید و نظام قدیم نداره و باید برای همه به صورت نامحدود (در تعداد مشارکت افرد ،  دیگه  1 بار و 10 بار و 4 بار و.... معنی نداره) اجرا بشه.

----------


## LEA

این ها همون یکبارترمیم  و فقط گذاشتن و تغییر ندادن درسته؟

----------


## mohammad_kh199

*یعنی الان منی که دیپلمم ریاضی میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم نمره زیستم برام چی حساب میشه؟ داستان من چیه؟*

----------


## بورژین

> *یعنی الان منی که دیپلمم ریاضی میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم نمره زیستم برام چی حساب میشه؟ داستان من چیه؟*



منم مثل شمام میخوام دیپلم مجدد بگیرم فردا 
برم ببینم چه خبره

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> منم مثل شمام میخوام دیپلم مجدد بگیرم فردا 
> برم ببینم چه خبره


من نمیخوام دیپلم مجدد بگیرم برای یدونه درس برم اینهمه امتحان بدم اخه

----------


## Zahra6

نظام قدیم ریاضی بخواد تجربی بده چی میشه؟ من نمیفهمم

----------


## Mohammad_kh066

نظام قدیما  کلا بچه های قدیم تا  سال ۹۷ . 
بهترین کار واسه کسایی که دیپلم غیرمرتبط با گروه  ازمایشیشون دارن ‌اینه ک دیپلم مجدد اون گروه  ازمایشی بگسرن و  شرایطشون مثل دوازدهما کنن

----------


## MYDR

> این ها همون یکبارترمیم  و فقط گذاشتن و تغییر ندادن درسته؟


فعلا که بله ! تا ببینیم این هفته این آیین نامه کوفتیشون چه طوری میشه !

----------


## MYDR

> *یعنی الان منی که دیپلمم ریاضی میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم نمره زیستم برام چی حساب میشه؟ داستان من چیه؟*



وقتی این ها زر میزنند که وقتی سابقه تحصیلی به نسبت موجود اعمال میشه و به نسبت غیر موجود صفر لحاظ میشه شما نمرات دروسی که داری لحاظ و به نسبت غیر اون باعث میشه که صفر لحاظ بشه !  این برداشت من هست و میتونید از مشاورها و سایرین هم بپرسید !

----------


## MYDR

> من نمیخوام دیپلم مجدد بگیرم برای یدونه درس برم اینهمه امتحان بدم اخه


فکر نکنم شما که نباید اون همه رو امتحان بدید ! باید تطبیق بزنند براتون و درس زیست و درس های که نمره اش رو ندارید باید امتحان بدید !  قاعدتا ً باید این طوری باشه !

----------


## Məhəmməd

با سلام. می خواستم بدونم تغییر رشته ای هایی مثل کاردانش و فنی حرفه ای ها که سوابق تخصصی ندارند، باید  علاوه بر عمومی، سوابق تحصیلی تخصصی هم باید داشته باشند یا عمومی کفایت می کنه؟ 
ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید.

----------


## Məhəmməd

اگر مطلع شدید به ما هم خبر بدید.ممنون

----------


## serendipity21

من الان میخوام کنکور ثبتنام کنم نظام قدیم ریاضی هستم
دیپلم تجربی هم دی میخوام بگیرم
الان من خودمو نظام جدید بزنم؟ منظورم ثبتنام کنکور ورود اولیه ش بزنمم نظام جدید ؟ یا سالی واحدی

----------


## Zigzag

بچه هااااا من میرم کد سوابق تحصیلیمو بزنم ،کلمه عبور چیه؟؟؟
اون کد دانش اموزینو ک روی کارنامه زده رو میزنم میگه علطه ،کلمه عبورو از کجا باید بیارم؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## MYDR

> به گزارش خبرنگار اجتماعی خبرگزاری تسنیم، نح (https://www.tasnimnews.com/)وه ایجاد سابقه تحصیلی، محاسبه نمره کل و ترمیم نمرات دروس نهایی دوره دوم متوسطه اعلام شد:
>  1. به متقاضیان ایجاد سابقه تحصیلی و ترمیم نمرات دروس نهایی اعم از دارندگان مدرک پایان تحصیلات دوره متوسطه، دانش آموزان شاخه‌های فنی و حرفه‌ای و کاردانش و دانش آموزان شاخه نظری داوطلب شرکت در گروه آزمایشی غیر متناظر با رشته تحصیلی خود، اجازه داده می‌شود *مطابق جدول دروس امتحان نهایی دوره دوم متوسطه* صرفاً یک بار برای ایجاد سابقه و یک بار برای ترمیم نمره با پرداخت هزینه در دروس مورد نظر خود ثبت نام و در امتحان مربوط شرکت کنند.
> تبصره 1. به متقاضیانی که قبل از ابلاغ این مصوبه از فرصت ترمیم استفاده کرده‌اند، اجازه داده می‌شود یک بار دیگر نمرات امتحانات نهایی دروس مورد نظر خود را ترمیم کنند.
> تبصره2. نمرات ایجاد سابقه و ترمیم صرفاً به عنوان سابقه تحصیلی اعتبار خواهد داشت و در کارنامه تحصیلی داوطلبان منظور نمی‌شود.
> 2. نمره کل سابقه تحصیلی توسط وزارت آموزش و پرورش محاسبه و ضمن اطلاع رسانی به ذینفعان برای پذیرش متقاضیان ورود به آموزش عالی در اختیار مراجع مربوطه قرار می‌گیرد.
> 3. با ابلاغ این مصوبه ضوابط و مقررات مغایر با آن لغو می‌شود.
> 4. شیوه نامه اجرای مصوبه حداکثر ظرف مدت یک ماه توسط وزارت آموزش و پرورش تهیه و با امضای وزیر ابلاغ خواهد شد.


خوب قبلا با خبر سنجش عده ای تحلیل های خودشون رو داشتند، من هم تحلیل خودم رو قرار دادم و گفتم بهتره که همه برند سابقه تحصیلی عمومی و تخصصی ایجاد کنند و اون سابقه تحصیلی عمومی صرف معنی نداره !
با این خبر آموزش و پرورش هم مشخص تر شده که وقتی میگه سابقه تحصیلی مطالقه جدول درسو امتحان نهایی !  پس یعنی هم تخصصی هم عمومی ! پس دیپلمه های قبل 1384 و همه کسانی که سابقه تحصیلی ندارند باید همه دروس رو دوباره امتحان بدهند.

----------


## paariisa

سلام وای خداروشکر مثل این که گذاشتن نظام قدیمایی که قبلا ترمیم دادن دوباره ثبت نام کنن . خیلی نیاز به امید داشتم این روزا . یعنی دیگه تا یک ماه دیگه تصویب میشه؟

----------


## MYDR

> سلام وای خداروشکر مثل این که گذاشتن نظام قدیمایی که قبلا ترمیم دادن دوباره ثبت نام کنن . خیلی نیاز به امید داشتم این روزا . یعنی دیگه تا یک ماه دیگه تصویب میشه؟


تصویب شده خواهر !
فقط میخوان سازوکارش رو آیین نامه اش رو بنویسند !  این که تصویب شده رو در کلیات طرح خودشون اعلام کردند ! فقط نحوه درس ها و شیوه خصوصا میزان پول و... رو میخوان بنویسند ! 

البته اینو بگم اگر یک ماه دیگه ننوشتن پسرخاله من نبودن که برم خفتشون کنم ! چون هر وقت از سر خیر خواهی و راهنمای مشورت دادیم بعدش یه برچسب به من چسبوندند!

اما همین هم ظلم هست ! یعنی چی که یه داوطلب محدود باشه به 2 بار شرکت برای سابقه تحصیلی؟ اصلا چه معنی داره ! شما چقدر استرس داری ! این همش وجود داره در 10 درس !

----------

